# Knee-Day



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Did they do the correct leg? Or doesn't it matter?:whistling


I had knee surgery twice and both times they ask you which one about 3 times. Then they made me sign my knee with a marker


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

rrk said:


> I had knee surgery twice and both times they ask you which one about 3 times. Then they made me sign my knee with a marker


That is correct. A Sharpie...

On my shoulders they had me mark an X with the opposite hand.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

rrk said:


> I had knee surgery twice and both times they ask you which one about 3 times. Then they made me sign my knee with a marker


After mine, infection set in and was not taken care of immediately. Luckily, another doctor filled in for the regular guy the day I was supposed to have it drained (for the 5th time). He literally took the entire bottle of iodine and poured it over the knee, calf and leg. Iodine was everywhere...big mess.

Was no mistaking which one needed attention. From his office to the hospital for emergency surgery.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

rrk said:


> I had knee surgery twice and both times they ask you which one about 3 times. Then they made me sign my knee with a marker


And you know that's because there's been some real screw ups.:whistling

Which begs the question: there's been some 6 AM mornings when I've tried to stuff my right foot into my left shoe, and I figured that out pretty quick - when that surgeon is fitting those new joints - it doesn't occur to him/her there may be a reason why they ain't lining up so good?

Just wondering...:no:


On another note - this in regards to percocets - when my friend got her knee replaced I provided chauffeur service to/from therapy- it was clear she had a fondness for that drug - I called it "Driving Miss Ditzy.

Stuff is bad azz.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

kiteman said:


> I think I look a lot better than that guy with the saw blade halfway through his face.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very true. :laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Get off the dope...

Get up on your own....

and go pee....

Then you can go home...:thumbsup:.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

I am up on my own, but I'm not quitting the dope yet. Percs are overrated, imho. I'm sure I'll be on something milder if I go home tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Get back to where you want to be Kiteman !! 


Get well ... and enjoy that retirement ! That's all that really matters!!

CATCH SOME FISH!!


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

kiteman said:


> I am up on my own, but I'm not quitting the dope yet. Percs are overrated, imho. I'm sure I'll be on something milder if I go home tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not advocating continued use of pain killers, but in my case...I felt like a million bucks when I got home...was limping around like nobody's business. Modern medicine....what a miracle. 

I didn't take any pain killers as I didn't need 'em...felt pretty good...just a little sore.

Well, when their pain stuff wore off 6-8 hours later while I was asleep....holy mackerel. I was in misery and it took a little while to get it under control. I stayed ahead of it from that point on.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Robie said:


> I'm not advocating continued use of pain killers, but in my case...I felt like a million bucks when I got home...was limping around like nobody's business. Modern medicine....what a miracle.
> 
> I didn't take any pain killers as I didn't need 'em...felt pretty good...just a little sore.
> 
> Well, when their pain stuff wore off 6-8 hours later while I was asleep....holy mackerel. I was in misery and it took a little while to get it under control. I stayed ahead of it from that point on.


Exact same thing my friend did. Tough old broad too. Said it was like the worst toothache multiplied x100.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Gotta stay on top of it. I was an hour late due to a shift change and took 3 hours to get it back under control with the meds and lots of ice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

All the best wishes for a speedy and successful recovery.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm headed home.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

kiteman said:


> I'm headed home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


f'n stoner. Can tell by that smile...


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

How many percs you gotta take to catch a buzz?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

kiteman said:


> How many percs you gotta take to catch a buzz?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

R U keeping count?

Hoow many fiiners am II hoollding uullllp?

Just take it easy & tell us how that first day of PT at the outpatient clinic goes!:thumbup:


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

kiteman said:


> How many percs you gotta take to catch a buzz?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How strong are they?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

kiteman said:


> How many percs you gotta take to catch a buzz?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends how much booze you drink.


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

Lookin' good!

Hope you have a speedy recovery and can ditch that walker soon.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice! Hope the second knee does well! Good luck in pt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

hdavis said:


> Depends how much booze you drink.



Or, don't drink, as in my case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Builders Inc. said:


> Nice! Hope the second knee does well! Good luck in pt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Good news is I only need the one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

An Old man went to the doctor complaining of a terrible pain in his leg. “I am afraid it’s just old age”, replied the doctor, “there is nothing we can do about it.” “That can’t be” fumed the old man, “you don’t know what you are doing.” “How can you possibly know I am wrong?” countered the doctor. “Well it’s quite obvious,” the old man replied, “my other leg is fine, and it’s the exact same age!”


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

This guy is in the hospital with two broken legs that he got from a car crash.

The nurse comes into the room that he is in and says that she has good news and bad news. The guy asks for the bad news first. The nurse says, ''We're going to have to remove your legs.''

Then the guy asks for the good news. The nurse says, ''The guy beside you wants to buy your sneakers.''


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

kiteman said:


> How many percs you gotta take to catch a buzz?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Has the constipation set in yet?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Back in my day, we didn't get surgery, we just duct taped a log to our leg and kept working.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

old skool


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

kiteman said:


> How many percs you gotta take to catch a buzz?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One every three hours..


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Good luck and wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

kiteman said:


> Or, don't drink, as in my case.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then twice as much...

Just try to keep up with the pain - you'll learn not to let it get ahead of you pretty fast.:thumbsup:


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Cut the percs by half last nite. I had therapy today. Generally, "exceeds expectations " seems to be where I'm at. I plan to be off meds except Tylenol by the time I see the dr Wednesday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

kiteman said:


> Cut the percs by half last nite. I had therapy today. Generally, "exceeds expectations " seems to be where I'm at. I plan to be off meds except Tylenol by the time I see the dr Wednesday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn, I probably should be thinking "I hope Kiteman gets well soon" but nope all I can think about are those percs! :laughing: it's how I'm wired. 

Good to hear everything's going smooth for you kiteman.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Damn, I probably should be thinking "I hope Kiteman gets well soon" but nope all I can think about are those percs! :laughing: it's how I'm wired.
> 
> Good to hear everything's going smooth for you kiteman.


What I remember about the pain-killers after my knee work is that they made me stupid, and that they were apparently responsible for the sudden appearance in my large intestine of a 5-lb granite boulder.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

All my plumbing seems to be working normally again, now, and it looks like I'll have some percs left for that "rainy day".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

My memory was terrible for several weeks. 

And as far as your plumbing, It may be normal now but wait until tomorrow. Check with your doc about taking Probiotics. 

Be well.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

kiteman said:


> All my plumbing seems to be working normally again, now, and it looks like I'll have some percs left for that "rainy day".


Well???
Still sticking to your story?:whistling


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

CarpenterSFO said:


> What I remember about the pain-killers after my knee work is that they made me stupid, and that they were apparently responsible for the sudden appearance in my large intestine of a 5-lb granite boulder.


I had to call a customer once during a bout with my back, that I would be late. I just told her the truth...about the granite boulder....:laughing:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Dean, give me a call. I thought I stored you in my contacts.:blink:

I know how much fun your'e having right now. :wheelchair:


----------

